# Auto AC, Climate Control stuck



## bowtie81 (Sep 2, 2011)

This happen to me a few times. Suddenly the AC starts to blow hot air and fans turn high. No matter what temperature I choose, it keeps blowing hot air. Only way to stop this is to turn the fan down or turn off the climate control. Anyway, if I turn the fan down, the temp will still be hot. Once this happen it started to work normally after a restart of the car. Second time it took a few restarts before the system turn back to normal. My car is a euro model 2.0 120kw diesel with manual transmission, 10 000km on the clock. First service is in 15 000 km, I will ask them whats wrong, but I suspect there will be no fault codes, so they probably dont find anything wrong with it.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

bowtie81 said:


> This happen to me a few times. Suddenly the AC starts to blow hot air and fans turn high. No matter what temperature I choose, it keeps blowing hot air. Only way to stop this is to turn the fan down or turn off the climate control. Anyway, if I turn the fan down, the temp will still be hot. Once this happen it started to work normally after a restart of the car. Second time it took a few restarts before the system turn back to normal. My car is a euro model 2.0 120kw diesel with manual transmission, 10 000km on the clock. First service is in 15 000 km, I will ask them whats wrong, but I suspect there will be no fault codes, so they probably dont find anything wrong with it.


This has been reported here multiple times by U.S. owners. A trip to the dealership was always the fix. It may be as simple as re-flashing the software on the ECU, or it may be a bad thermostat.


----------



## bowtie81 (Sep 2, 2011)

I see, is this then the same case I read here in another thread about, the "t-stat" problem? I thought it meant the cooling system, but then its the AC system. I already asked the finnish dealer, they checked with the importing company, I was not surpriced to hear they never encountered this before. Its always the same when you ask the dealer, the reply is "no, we never heard of this problem before, we have to investigate"..

another thing thats annoying me, is the rear window defroster, its automatically on whenever the temperature is around 0 or less degrees celsius. When I start the car, I have to remember to turn it off if its not needed. Stupid logic I have to say, its uses alot of power because the mirrors are heated too, I much rather press the button when I really need it, I hope they can reprogram this at the service.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

try disconnecting your battery


----------



## bowtie81 (Sep 2, 2011)

I would rather not, then I loose my settings. The problem is not persistent, it occurred now two times. Also I once got a check engine light, but it has probably nothing to do with this. It came on because the DPF cycle started with a cold engine, that probably cause some kind of a sensor error. DPF is the dust particle filter used to clean the diesel soot from the exhaust gas, a really bad thing coz it uses fuel for burning the soot regulary and also obstructs the exhaust system, causing less mileage and less power, but it saves the environment...


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

bowtie81 said:


> I see, is this then the same case I read here in another thread about, the "t-stat" problem? I thought it meant the cooling system, but then its the AC system. I already asked the finnish dealer, they checked with the importing company, I was not surpriced to hear they never encountered this before. Its always the same when you ask the dealer, the reply is "no, we never heard of this problem before, we have to investigate"..


My impression on the thermostat issue is that in 2011 models, it would stick closed and thus cause overheating. I think that by turning up the flow to the heater core and venting some excess heat into the cabin area, the system was trying to prevent/delay engine overheating. The thermostat in the Cruze is not a traditional one with a temperature sensitive spring to open/close it. The programming in the ECU actually does that, and there was something amiss in the '11s with that function. Again, the dealership *should* be able to find the information on this issue.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

bowtie81 said:


> I already asked the finnish dealer, they checked with the importing company, I was not surpriced to hear they never encountered this before. Its always the same when you ask the dealer, the reply is "no, we never heard of this problem before, we have to investigate"..


Something could be posted a million times on the internet and in forums and my dealer would say they never heard about or had anyone come in with that problem


----------



## tbill (Dec 4, 2011)

if there isn't a re-flash specific to this concern, ask the dealer to re-flash current program into the hvac module, might have a corrupted file in it causing a glitch, sometimes re-flashing current program will eliminate the issue. i see if from time to time at work.


----------

